# Gym Question while on leave away from unit. Will cf reinburse cf member ?



## trencher (6 Dec 2011)

Hey guys been in the CF 10 years. Had a question some people say i can claim it but wanted to know if anyone can give me a confirmed answer.

Im posted in trenton and im going home outside Ottawa for holidays and im not sure but i dont think i can use NDHQ no more. My family is located 50-60 min from downtown ottawa . I was wondering if i go to the local gym and pay out of my own pocket and keep the recipts if the cf will reinburse me?

Im off for a month and would love to be able to still work out.

Any guidance in a positive matter would be apprechiated.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (6 Dec 2011)

I'm only guessing, but I wouldn't make holding your breathe one of your exercises.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2011)

If you have military ID you should be able to access gyms in any DND facilities in the Ottawa area.

I'd recommend contacting the gym(s) you intend to visit in advance (look for the CFSU(O) DWAN site, then find a contact for PSP) and confirm how things roll.


----------



## trencher (6 Dec 2011)

cause i know i cant go to NDHQ or NDMC to work out as you need a building pass first to get in the buildings


----------



## trencher (6 Dec 2011)

Im guessing maybe i should just give PSP a call and see if they can guide me somewhere ? Just curious cause im going on leave friday and would like to keep going while on leave.


----------



## dapaterson (6 Dec 2011)

As long as you have a valid military ID you can get access to DND buildings in the NCR - they'll ask to see your military ID, ask you for another form of ID (like driver's license) to leave with them once they issue you a temporary pass, then give you directions to the Gym (5NT for NDHQ, the basement for Coventry Road, and so on...)


----------



## PMedMoe (6 Dec 2011)

I think some of the YMCAs in the Ottawa area are open to military members.  Try contacting a clerk at CFSU(O).


----------



## trencher (6 Dec 2011)

Dapaterson: I used to work out at NDHQ but whie ago we were told you can only work out if you had a building pass. Could you pm me or post here what locations in ottawa area i can go to ?


----------



## Strike (6 Dec 2011)

trencher said:
			
		

> Dapaterson: I used to work out at NDHQ but whie ago we were told you can only work out if you had a building pass. Could you pm me or post here what locations in ottawa area i can go to ?



You can get a temporary building pass at NDHQ.  The first time you go it will take some time to register.  After that it's all of five minutes max to get the pass and only if there's a line.


----------



## aesop081 (7 Dec 2011)

There are several YMCAs in the NCR where your military ID will gain you access :

Ottawa-Carleton Metro Centre YMCA - 180 Argyll, Ottawa

Orleans YMCA - 265 Centrum Blvd, Orleans

Nepean YMCA - 1642 Merivale Road (Merivale mall)

Kanata YMCA  - 1000 Paladium drive, Kanata

Carlingwood YMCA - 200 Lockhart Ave, Ottawa

RA Center (for squash courts only) - 2451 Riverside drive, Ottawa

Military ID and sign in.

Those and the small facilities in some DND buildings are available for use.


----------



## Rheostatic (7 Dec 2011)

Here's a list of all the CF mini-gyms in the NCR:
http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/MiniGyms/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## trencher (7 Dec 2011)

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Here's a list of all the CF mini-gyms in the NCR:
> http://www.cg.cfpsa.ca/cg-pc/Ottawa/EN/Facilities/MiniGyms/Pages/default.aspx



Thanks very much. Thats much apprechiated and that will work with my schedules while visiting family and friends in ottawa.

Thanks again


----------



## Rheostatic (8 Dec 2011)

Keep in mind that not all of these buildings have the same access rules. Some note: "This facility is used for *in-house* military members and DND employees."


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2011)

I didn't want to start a new thread when I knew this similar one was already here.

I have a military friend going to London, ON for the holidays.  Supposedly ASU is closed the last week of December.  Does anyone know of any gyms in the city that have free access for military members, or a low drop in rate?  Thanks!


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

He could call the OR and see if anyone can help him out.  

The Carling Heights Optimist Community Centre has drop in fees of $5.50 for the weight room and $4.00 for the gym.

http://www.london.ca/d.aspx?s=/Community_Centres/chocc.htm

Of course, I've never worried about going to a gym on leave.


----------



## navymich (19 Dec 2011)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Of course, I've never worried about going to a gym on leave.



Hmmm, I must always be on leave then.  ;D

And thanks Mo, I'll pass that info on.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

airmich said:
			
		

> Hmmm, I must always be on leave then.  ;D



Me too!


----------



## Armymedic (19 Dec 2011)

trencher said:
			
		

> Im posted in trenton and im going home outside Ottawa for holidays and im not sure but i dont think i can use NDHQ no more. My family is located 50-60 min from downtown ottawa . I was wondering if i go to the local gym and pay out of my own pocket and keep the recipts if the cf will reinburse me?



You can not be reimbursed for gym fees, regardless if you are on leave, TD or IR.


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Dec 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> You can not be reimbursed for gym fees, regardless if you are on leave, TD or IR.



Leave I can understand but TD and IR?  Interesting.......


----------



## armyvern (19 Dec 2011)

But, you _can_ (and I have been) reimbursed for gym membership fees if you are posted (even IR posted) or TDd to a location where no CF faclilities are available.


----------



## Pusser (20 Dec 2011)

Rider Pride said:
			
		

> You can not be reimbursed for gym fees, regardless if you are on leave, TD or IR.



Upon what do you base this blanket statement?  It's not true at all.  It is situation dependent.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Dec 2011)

None of that matters to the OP as there are military facilities in Ottawa and the CF have free access to the YMCAs I posted earlier.


----------



## Navigate (20 Dec 2011)

You can use any gym facility in the CF unless its a restricted area where the gym is. Just show your military ID to the commissionnaire and he should give you a pass to have access to the gym.
In Ottawa there's a gym at CFS Leitrim also that you can use and the YMCA downtown that I used a few times, as long as you show them your ID you should be good to go.
I don't think the military will pay for civilian access passes, that just wouldn't make sense.


----------



## aesop081 (20 Dec 2011)

Navigate said:
			
		

> the YMCA downtown



As i mentioned earlier, the following YMCAs can be used free of charge by CF members :

Orleans YMCA - 265 Centrum Blvd, Orleans

Nepean YMCA - 1642 Merivale Road (Merivale mall)

Kanata YMCA  - 1000 Paladium drive, Kanata

Carlingwood YMCA - 200 Lockhart Ave, Ottawa


----------



## armyvern (20 Dec 2011)

Navigate said:
			
		

> I don't think the military will pay for civilian access passes, that just wouldn't make sense.



They will; they have; and, it does make sense in certain circumstances. One of those circumstances is your being positioned in a location where no CF facility exists.


----------



## Navigate (20 Dec 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> They will; they have; and, it does make sense in certain circumstances. One of those circumstances is your being positioned in a location where no CF facility exists.



That would make sense if your posted, but for this case, being on leave and in Ottawa there's more than enough locations with CF facilities they wouldn't pay to go to a civilian gym.


----------



## Occam (20 Dec 2011)

How many more times does it need to be said?  If you are in Ottawa, there are a number of YM/YWCAs where you can go for free - just show your ID card and sign in.  Geez....


----------



## armyvern (21 Dec 2011)

Navigate said:
			
		

> That would make sense if your posted, but for this case, being on leave and in Ottawa there's more than enough locations with CF facilities they wouldn't pay to go to a civilian gym.



And, I never said they would. My post is in response to the post about the "CF will *not* pay for gym memberships whenever/whereever" post.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (21 Dec 2011)

This has gone right off the rails from where it started and is no longer useful to the OP.

Milnet.ca Staff


----------

